# Results for CD21 bloods & SA??



## MrsNewman (Feb 27, 2007)

Hiya again all, I know im a pain in the backside but i have another question. Everything is so new to me that i dont know any of the answers.

My DP has his SA on thursday and I will be having my CD21 bloods in a couple of weeks but my question is, when do i get the results?
I didnt think to ask my doctor and to be honest shes nto the kind of doctor that i feel i can ask all my questions to, shes a little unapproachable.

Any advise u can give me would be fantastic.

Thanks girls

Keeley xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Keeley 

I had my prog results back 2 days after and DH had his SA results within the week. All clinics are different though!

Good luck,
Laura Xx


----------



## MrsNewman (Feb 27, 2007)

Hiya Laura, thanks for reply.

But do they send them to u or do u make an appointment at the doctor or what? I dont have clue.

Keeley xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

So you had your Prog done at your local GP yeah? Where did DH have his SA done?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

We normally get the SA results at next appt as its quite an in depth thing. Day 21 bloods, the results will go back to them, so you can call them. I am going to ask if mine can be copied to my GP


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Keeley - my DH had his SA done at Hammersmith Hospital and we had the results faxed to our GP within 7 days.  We called the hospital to chase them to do this as we needed them quickly for a cons appt at a private clinic.

If you had your prog blood done at your GP then you can call 3-4 days after and a qualified receptionist or nurse should be able to give you the result over the phone.  If they just say "normal" ask them for the actual number.  You're looking for 30 nmol/L or above.

SA results are much more complicated (!) which is why you'll want a full printout.

Good luck!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi, I had mine done at the GP and had my results 4 days later, the receptionist gave me the info over the phone and depending on the result meant I may/may not need to book an appointment.

Hope everything goes ok for you.

Kim xxx


----------



## MrsNewman (Feb 27, 2007)

Hiya girls, thanks for your replies. I think i get confused because most of u go to a specialist or hospital where as im just with the Gynae at my GP's. 
I havent had my blood done yet, that will be in a couple of weeks but DP test is on thrusday of this week so was just kind of wondering when we will see the full picture of whats happening this month with both results.

Im finding it all really hard and complicated and just cant get my brain in gear lately, sometimes im not sure if i can do it or not, been really tearful about it all today. Anyway thats enough of that. Thanks again girls.

Good luck to all  

Keeley xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Keeley - keep your head up honeybee 

I know it's hard, but it will all be worth it in the end.  

You're right, it is complicated, and there are endless new things to get your head around, and the people at the GPs / hospitals / clinics aren't always easy to deal with, or helpful, and their systems and processes can seem bl**dy illogical.

Sometimes my head hurts from trying to 'figure everything out' and that frustration has driven me to tears too, so you're not alone!

Just remember, this is your life and your body and if you have to call the GP / gynae twice a day, every day to get the answers you need, then that's ok. They're there to provide you with a service.

How about booking an appt with your gynae for 4-5 days after your blood test. That way s/he can go through your result and your DP's SA results at the same time, and if they need to change your treatment, hopefully they can do it at that appt in time for your next AF.

xoxo


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

It is worth it my DD1 was due to Clomid


----------



## MrsNewman (Feb 27, 2007)

Kd thanks for your reply, i cant believe how simple u made it sound, thats exactly what i should do! I just couldnt get my head around it.

Kim thanks for the boost, i know its all worth it in the end, i just wish i could cope with it a little better. Its lovely that i have u lovely ladies to turn to for answers, so thank u. Its hard when no one around u really understands, i dont know anyone that has had treatment so i find u all so inspiring.

Thanks girls.

Keeley xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Keeley I started on this site due to going on Clomid and not understanding anything, googles back in Nov/Dec 05 and been here ever since.  No matter what question you have at what stage there are always people that can answer and support, its fab  all the luck to you hun x

xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

That's what we're here for, Keeley  

Kim - your daughter is beautiful - congratulations!!!


----------

